# Kurzschlussstrom Betrachtung nach IEC / SCCR UL



## michi* (7 August 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche  gerade die ICC bzw. SCCR Betrachtung unseres Schaltschrank.
Unserer Anlage die einmal in USA und auch DE vertrieben werden soll.
Wir kennen die genauen Trafo Daten nie vorher daher möchte ich etwas zusammen stellen, dass bei den meisten Standorten einfach umzusetzen ist.

Die Anlagen sind meist mind. 20m entfernt von der NSHV an der Trafostation.
Diese Dämpfung habe ich bewusst gar nicht mit aufgenommen.

Wir fordern pro Anlage einen 3poligen Abgang abgesichert mit 250A NH oder Class J
Wenn wir unsere Kurzschlussfestigkeit mit 25kA angeben, können wir eigentlich zu 90% Sicher sein, dass der Kunde damit zurecht kommen wird.

Jede Anlage verfügt über 3 x 22kW Antriebe die FU gesteuert werden, und einen 35A 3poligen Abgang für "klein Kram"  Automaten für Beleuchtung, netzeilteil usw

Die Idee War also  für

Deutschland
250A NH(NSHV Kunde)
dann kommt der 3VA1225-4EF32-0AA0 (ICU 36kA)
dann MINI PLS Schienen System ( 30kA)
dann kommt 3x 63A NH ( 
dann kommt der Antrieb ( 200kA durch Backup 63A NH)

Automaten ( 6kA jedoch Backup von 35A Gl/gG Einsatz)

Damit könnte ich doch 30kA am Ende angeben und fertig.



In USA sieht es etwas anders aus und hier komm ich nicht ganz weiter.
Typischer 1000kVA Trafo liegt wohl bei ca 21 kA.

250A Anschluss(Kundenseite)
dann kommt der 3VA5225-0BB31-0AA0, Überlastschutz durch Kundenseitige 250A ( 65kA)
dann MINI PLS Schienen System ( 30kA)
Leistungschalter 3VA5180-5EC31-0AA0 (35kA) oder evtl. Class J Vorsicherung
dann kommt der Antrieb ( 200kA bei inverse time circuit breaker, daher der Kurzschlussauslöser im vorgelagerten Leistungsschalter)

Bis hierhin ist das denke ich mit 30kA i.O.
Nun kommt aber der vermeintlich einfache Abgang am Schienensystem für die Automaten.
Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, kann ich keine Schmelzsicherungen einsetzen oder auch andere Komponenten, um die Kurzschlussfestigkeit der Leitungsschalter zu erhöhen. Backupschutz wird quasi nicht akzeptiert.
Also muss ich jetzt tatsächlich 25kA Automaten, RCD usw. einsetzen? 
Wie wird das in der Praxis gehandhabt, hat hier jemand Erfahrung?

Habe ich evtl. in meine "einfachen" Betrachtung etwas vergessen?


----------



## silverfreaky (8 August 2022)

Hallo Michi,

mit Simaris kann man das dimensionieren.Könnte ich machen wenn du mir eine Einstrichzeichnung mit allen Kenndaten gibst.
kannst du aber auch selbst machen, weil Simaris kostenlos installiert werden kann.

Normalerweise müsste aber die Kombination Motorschutzschalter/Sicherung gehen.Wenn du alle Daten angibst kann ich
das in Simaris mal eingeben.Muss aber die Trafo Daten und die Länge zum Schranck wissen und der Querschnitt.
Alle Leitungslängen
Ob die Amis da andere Normen haben, weiss ich nicht.Mit Simaris wird auch die Selektivität geprüft.
Man hat ja bei der Sicherung ein oberer Wert und ein unterer Wert Stromwert bei den Sicherungen.
Ich meine aber das bei bestimmten Kurzschlussströmen die an den Einspeiseklemmen erwaret werden im Verhältnis zum Nennstrom typengeprüfte Kombinationen verwendet werden müssen.Simaris zeigt dies dadurch das man diese Kombinationen nicht verändern kann.


----------



## silverfreaky (8 August 2022)




----------



## silverfreaky (8 August 2022)

Hier habe ich zum Bsp. eine Kombination wie man den Kurzschlusstrom bestimmt, wenn man die Kenndaten hat.
man braucht natürlich alle Leitungslängen und die Nennlast.

Aus dem bedingten Kurzschlusstrom und dem Stosskurzschlusstrom kann man dann die Schienen dimensionieren und die
Kurzschlussfestigkeit der Motorschutzschalter.Ich habe dafür eine Excel Datei.Würde das aber gleich mit Simaris machen.


----------



## michi* (9 August 2022)

Guten Morgen,

ich werde das heute Abend mal im Simaris Designe eingeben. Hatte das mal versucht aber mir war nicht ganz klar wo ich genau den Wert dann ablese.
Bzw mit Simaris direkt sagt, stopp, das passt nicht.

Ich würde evtl. nochmal gerne dann nochmal auf deine Hilfe zurück kommen.
vielen dank schonmal


----------



## JesperMP (9 August 2022)

Wenn du die Steuerung liefert, aber die Kunde liefert die Versorgung, dann musst du die Leistungsdaten von die Steuerung deklarieren, nicht von die gesammte Anlage.
Wie du schreibst, du kennst ja die Trafo vor deine Steuerung nicht.
Die maksimal erlaubten Kurzschlusstrom für deine Steuerung den du erwähnst, ist dann die Verantwortlichkeit von die Kunde dass es nicht uberschreitet werden kann.

Ich wurde absolut nicht erzählen _wie_ die Kunde die Kurzschlussstrom einhalten soll. Besonders in die USA !!
Passiert es ein Unfall, und du hast so ein Dokument ausgegeben, dann kann die Kunde argumentieren dass du die Verantwortlichkeit übernommen hast.


----------



## Schmidi (9 August 2022)

Also grundsätzlich gilt bei einem UL Schaltschrank das kleinste Kurzschlussrating für den gesamten Schrank, z.B. ein Schütz hat nur Standard fault rating von 5kA, dann hat der gesamte Schrank nur 5kA. Das Kurzschlussrating kann nicht erhöht werden durch Kombinationen, ausser sie sind vom Hersteller getestet (Circuit Breaker 30kA + Schütz 5kA = Combination Motor Controller 30kA). Du kannst aber den verfügbaren Kurzschlussstrom reduzieren mit einem Leistungsschalter der als Current Limiting ein UL Listing hat, mit Sicherungen Class CC, G, J, L, RK1, RK5 oder T oder mit einem Trafo. 
Hier eine kleine Übersicht https://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/at/sccr-at002_-en-p.pdf
Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll den Schaltschrank nach UL508A zu Zertifizieren um sicher zu sein.


----------



## michi* (9 August 2022)

Scheinbar ist das USA Thema komplizierter als gedacht.
Neben der UL Bauteile und der SCCR Betrachtung, was ja noch ok ist, kommen jetzt noch weitere Herausforderungen nach und nach.

Ich habe ähnliche Anlagen in USA bis jetzt nur gewartet/eingestellt. Und frage mich wie die zugelassen wurden.
Das sind ganz normale Schränke nach Deutschen Standard bzw. nach IEC.
Dort sind teilweise keine UL Hauptschalter, keine spezielle Türverriegelung, keine speziellen Sicherungen.
1zu1 ein "Deutscher" Schrank.
Ist das UL Thema gar nicht verpflichtend?
Sehr verunsichernd für die erste "eigene" Anlage für den US Markt.


----------



## winnman (9 August 2022)

Wenn ihr einen konkreten Kunden habt, dann mal ansagen ihr baut nach IEC....ob das so OK ist. (gar nicht fragen nah UL, . . .)


----------



## silverfreaky (9 August 2022)

Von den Schaltern nicht verwirren lassen.Die haben zur Wertebestimmung erstmal keinen


----------



## silverfreaky (9 August 2022)

Bei diesen Werten komme ich auf auf folgende Ergebnisse


----------



## silverfreaky (9 August 2022)

Ich käme dann bei den obigen Daten auf einen Stosskurschlusswechselstrom von 34,56 kA.
Schienenabmasse bitte überprüfen.Last habe ich auf 0.Also direkter Kurzschluss.Leitungslänge 20 m, 3x35mm².
Die Schiene 3X5X100.[mm], Länge 5m.


----------



## silverfreaky (9 August 2022)

Das Kabel dürfte zu dünn sein.Hast du da Werte?


----------



## Schmidi (10 August 2022)

michi* schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist das USA Thema komplizierter als gedacht.
> Neben der UL Bauteile und der SCCR Betrachtung, was ja noch ok ist, kommen jetzt noch weitere Herausforderungen nach und nach.
> 
> Ich habe ähnliche Anlagen in USA bis jetzt nur gewartet/eingestellt. Und frage mich wie die zugelassen wurden.
> ...


Das Problem ist, wenn eine Abnahme durchgeführt durch eine staatliche Stelle, kann die Inbetriebnahme verweigert werden wenn nicht alle Dokumente vorliegen. Bei UL geprüften Komponenten ist dies einfach, nicht UL zertifizierte Geräte dürfen sehr wohl eingesetzt werden, nur dann ist der Aufwand, die Sicherheit zu belegen, ungleich grösser. 
Man sieht den Schaltschränken auch nicht unbedingt an, dass sie für Amerika gebaut sind. Die meisten Schaltgeräte nach IEC Normen sind auch nach UL Normen geprüft, nur NEMA Geräte sehen häufig anders aus, die sind aber spezifisch für den amerikanischen Markt gemacht.


----------



## michi* (10 August 2022)

silverfreaky, bis her war die Verbindung Trafo-> schrank 95mm2 einzeladern 

Schmidi: 
Um die UL Zertifizierung der einzelnen Komponenten mache ich mir weniger sorgen.
Das kann man ja durch evtl. kleine Änderungen anpassen.


Aderleitungen und Beschriftungen
Schaltplan usw.

Habe jetzt nochmal beim zuständigen Siemens Vertreter angefragt ob es da evtl. weitere Hilfestellungen gibt.


----------



## silverfreaky (10 August 2022)

Es gibt ja eine Hauptverteilung vom Kunden.Zur Not kann man diesen Schienentyp nehmen.
Dann ist man auf der sicheren Seite.
Die eingebauten Geräte vom Kunde(Motorschutzschalter) besitzen ebenfalls einen Kurzschlusstrom.Den kann man auch verwenden.Dann nehme ich Simaris und habe dort auch die Möglichkeit(unten links) die Norm zu ändern.
Danach nehme ich Simaris und baue das komplette Netz mit den 3 Umrichtern und dem Abgang für den Rest der Verbraucher auf und lasse Simaris rechnen.Die Nennströme der 3 Umrichter und den 38A Verbraucher hast du ja.
Die Motorschutzschalter werden normaler weise auf den Nennstrom vom Umrichter eingestellt und die Motoren müssen logischerweise zum Umrichter passen.Eine 250 A Sicherung vom Kunden  ist ja eingebaut.Wenn du diese Verbraucher hast müsstest du ja irgendwo bei 150A Nennstrom sein.Eine Vorsicherung wäre dann irgenwo dazwischen, wenn man selektiv bleiben will.
Aber auf jeden Fall mal alle Verbraucher eintragen und Simaris simulieren lassen.Simaris gibt dann zugehörige typengeprüfte Kombinationen vor.
Die 250A vom Kunden auch einzeichnen.Normalerweise bedämpfen ja auch alle Leitungen den Kurzschluss.
Also wieso die Kombination Motorschutzschalter und Vorsicherung nicht gehen soll würde ich dann nicht verstehen.Die Kombination muss hat passen.bei Bosch habe ich sogar eine Gruppenvorsicherung gesehen.Das war aber eine deutsche Anlage und die Umrichterstromwerte waren sehr klein.


----------

